# Bear Attacks...



## Adirondacker (Jan 21, 2010)

Any one here read the book "Bear Attacks: Their Cuases and Avoidance" by Stephen Herrero?

Interesting read...but not necessarily before a bear hunt.

Here's one interesting photo:


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 21, 2010)

cover:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 21, 2010)

Great book to read at night in the tent while camping.


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 21, 2010)

Did so once when heading into a remote, bear rich area for a two day solo deer hunt


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Bear attacks*

Read Some bears kill and alaska bear tales they are both awesome.I know a guy in a story in alaska bear tales.He was attacked by a Kodiak Bear that they had wounded and his hunting buddy shot him in the leg with a 340 Weatherby while the bear tried to kill him.He lost his leg a few years later.The bear use to be in our grocery store.The grizzleys eat the black bears where I live do to a lack of fish.


----------



## Cottontail (May 21, 2010)

Good book.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (May 21, 2010)

*Bear Attacks*

I have read it and handful of others.
I read a few before backpacking in Glacier National Park.
It really makes you look over your shoulder and sleep with one eye open.
Without going into the full details, my future wife and I, on my third trip to Glacier had a grizzly sow and cub come into our 9 mile camp at 1:00 am.  If you've ever had two grizzlies sniffing the wall of your tent and pushing against it with their nose, you quickly realize that you are not at the top of the food chain.  After wandering around the campsite for about a 1/2 hour, they finally left!
We followed the 10 Commandments of Bear Safety and believe that's what saved us. (and of course some strong prayer!) I also believe reading those books gave me the respect needed to enter that country.  Other than staying awake for the next 24 hours we were fine.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## shaneadams90 (May 24, 2010)

Want a Better Bear READ?

Try Doug Peacocks, "Grizzly Years"

True story where a Green Beret comes back from Vietnam and cannot adjust, so he spends his time in Bear Country.  He now has a PHD and is one of the foremost bear experts that HAVE NOT BEEN EATEN yet!

Awesome read...


----------



## cheeber (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr. Fishnut,

I too read a couple of these books while spending a summer in Glacier National Park as a dishwasher at one of the lodges.  I would recommend "Night of Grizzlies" by Jack Olsen, to all.  It details the first two fatal bear attacks in two different areas of Glacier that occurred on the same night in 1967 and the mismanagement that lead up to the attacks.  After Mr. Fishnuts experience, I think this would be a particularly good read for him.


----------



## campinnurse (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think it is a coincidence that bear attacks have decreased in recent years. As mentioned, the fatal attacks that night at Glacier were probably at least partly due to ignorance and park mismanagement. You better believe that if I ever get a chance to camp where the grizzly roams, I will read up on the subject and follow the advice to the letter. Fortunately the parks have better management plans to keep the bears and the people safe.


----------

